# Diving ft. pickens jetties?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

When is the best time to go and dive the jetties? I know thecurrent can be incredibly strong right there, which is why I am asking the question. Is it better to dive on a high tide or a low tide? Which generally offers the best viz?


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

High Tide is normaly better. Also dive the Steel Jetties usally more to life over there.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Not real sure where the steel jetties are? Over on the west side of the pass?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to dive Ft. Pickens often. We would try to enter the water about1 1/2 to 2hours before high tide.

because of the shallow dive, there was a lot of bottom time in a tank and the current would nearly stop altogether right before high tide. If you are still in the water at high tide, you can see a "Wall" of dirty water overcome you as the water that has been held back by incoming tide starts to leave the bay and the vis goes from pretty good to ZERO. Kinda spooky at night.

Hope this answered your question........................Dennis


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Like I said, I am a newb to diving but plan on doing it alot this summer. I have been fishing all my life but enjoy diving and just looking for some general info.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *polar21 (1/6/2009)*Not real sure where the steel jetties are? Over on the west side of the pass?




Yup the steel jetties are on the west side of the pass and unfortunately there will never be any road out there. If you get the chance to take a boat over there, I recommend beaching or anchoring it in a lee and entering the water from the beach. Like I would recommend for Pickens, leave some topside support since the currents and numbers of boats can change quickly. I would also recommend a float flag. Does that help some?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Slack dive start time is always 2hr before high tide in my experiences. Dont miss judge it or youll know it


----------

